# Henry Milker



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone use the Henry Milker? And if so do you use it on each goat and then clean all the tubing or do you have to clean it in between each goat? And do you still strain the milk or it seems to be sufficient? Thank-you!
http://www.henrymilker.com/pages/Why-the-Henry-Milker?.html


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I made a Henry style milker so someone could come milk our goats while we went on vacaction this year. The tubing got cleaned after both goats were milked. Since there is only a small amount of tubing that the milk runs through there isn't that much to clean. As long as you make sure to clean the teats off well before you milk then straining the milk isn't necessary. But, by the end of the week my friend was hand milking the goats because the milker took longer. That is saying something since she wasn't used to milking and didn't have the hand strength.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought one a couple of months ago because I'm getting bursitis in my elbow and carpal tunnel. I have three does and one uses the smaller size teat cup. I've been using the same tubing on all three does and switching the teat cups between goats but using the same teat cup on both teats. I'm a little worried about how quickly mastitis could possibly spread from one side to the other with this system. It does take about three times as long to milk but I always have things to do in the barn so now I can get some little things done while I'm milking. I still filter the milk because my goats aren't shaved. Be careful about keeping the jar upright... my doe kicked it over and milk got into the pump and there is really no way that I'm aware of to clean the pump. It had a nasty smell for several days after.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 22, 2012)

I really like my Henry Milker, but for me the lines were to short to place my jar from being knocked over. I added new lines to mine. I milked all at once then washed the lines. I found a gun cleaning kit is awesome for cleaning lines.
MJ


----------



## OBkids (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the Maggidan's milker, which is similar but a little different in that you squirt the milk out of the "gun" and not tubed into the jar. I love it. I had a milking machine from Hoegger's but found that I was gravitating toward the simplicity of the hand milker so I sold my fancy rig (and bought lots of hay with the money, lol)... I don't wash the cups between milking each goat and I find that I filter the milk about half the time as it comes out very cleanly from teat to the inside of the jars.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish people would stop using these non pulsating milkers. They may be cheaper but you are really risking your girls teats. It is not a natural way to milk anything. It increases the risk of mastitis due to the fact that it keeps the sphincter open and can also damage it because it is not meant to do that. Any human female can tell you non pulsating milkers are painful. Even if you don't see the damage or your goat doesn't kick you when the milker is placed on doesn't mean there isn't damage being done. There is a reason they no longer use systems like this in commercial dairies like they did way back when. Invest your money in a milker that is safer for your girls. This and This are great tutorials to help you build one for allot cheaper than you can buy one.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and you have all the right to buy what you feel is best so please don't think I'm cutting anyone down. I just want to educate those of you who don't know the cons of these type of milkers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Xymenah, for those links! The first one looks pretty easy, I was on ebay and wondered if that style pump was adequate! I've been using my ez milker, but, now I'm making my own milker.

Do you know what the "balance tank" is for? The first link doesn't look like it has one? I've seen that 2nd link before, and I get glassy eyed after awhile! lol.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Xymenah and/or Di-can you post those links or PM them to me?I have some coming in July to pet sit and It would be a lot easier for her to milk that way than by hand like i do-


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure Bridget, here is the ez milker website. You may find a better price on Ebay (?). http://udderlyez.com/


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, look what I found! Another info site.http://www.freewebs.com/dairy-equip-surge/vacuumpumpsandsetup.htm


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an adapted cow milker that I use, with the pulsator, vacuum pump, etc. But, last summer I leased out 2 of my highest producers to a lady that needed over 24 lbs. (3+gal.) of goat milk per day. I couldn't save enough and freeze it as she lived a couple hrs. away and it was difficult for her to get to my farm to pick up the frozen milk. (She said she had orphaned alpacas that she fed). Anyway, she had a Henry type milker. She loved it. When I got my does back in the fall- I couldn't believe their udder and teats- What were decent teats are now all stretched out, bulbous and had hard little lumps in the tissue, surrounding the teat canal. (where the milk comes out). The lumps were hematomas. (severe bruising, encapsulated broken blood vessels) according to the vet. I dry treated them and dried them off. I am hoping they aren't destroyed, as they are my foundation stock and have wonderful breeding behind them. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that the hand held milkers may be convenient for a short time, but used continually, may destroy your teat structure on your doe. I would never have sent the does if I knew she was using that hand held milker. (She let me try it, I wasn't impressed!)

As far as leasing them out again, I doubt I will. At the time, my mom was really ill, I was working terribly long hours and so getting 2 milkers out of the way seemed like a good thing, for her to save alpacas and me to not have to milk them! (I had 4 others that I left kids on). I did get quite a bit of money for the leasing, so at least I wasn't out that!


----------

